# In the Snow, Willow, Bailey & Shiro



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

We left the Chihuahuas behind as they would probably just get stuck in the snow lol














































Not so fun with short legs


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Wonderful pics :thumbup: what breed is your dog with the furry ears & tail  we met one at the beach the other week she ran rings round Holly :lol:


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

She is a Saluki, they are lovely dogs, very active when out but real couch potatos when indoors.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

She is stunning :001_wub: one day


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures your saluki is gorgeous met a few at dd nice dogs


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Great pics and a very nice Saluki


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Gorgeous pics, they look so happy on them having the time of their lives. Think you were def wise to leave little ones at home!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics :thumbup:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww they look like happy dogs!!! lol


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow top notch pictures! Beautiful dogs too - I bet they can't half run!


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

Lovely pics. Really love the first one:thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful!!! How does everyone take such good action shots?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Fab pics:thumbup:. Your Saluki is stunning!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Fantastic piccys!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

What breed is this beauty ? 
There all gorgeous by the way, but have never seen this breed before.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

She is a saluki, you don't see them very often they dont seem to be that popular for some reason. They tend to be a little bit difficult to train as they are not very focussed on you and like to do their own thing. Very easygoing dogs though, mine is content to be a couch ornament whilst in the house.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

:blink: Just looking at all that snow again is making me scared. Lovely pictures though.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful action shots


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh they are lovley pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

*wow what fantastic pictures, you must have a good camera, and such stunning dogs, *


----------



## Hal & Zen (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, that looks so much fun - can we join you?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow you have gorgeous dogs, beautiful photos.
Nice to see a pet Saluki, no one else on here has one


----------

